# Recommend some strings for acoustic?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've installed D'Addario Phosphor Bronze "Light" .012 to .053 on a couple of acoustics lately, and I HATE them.

They feel like sharp metal files tearing through my fingers as I play.

Perhaps I'm spoiled by the Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinky 9's I play on electric, and I know at least to some degree that I'm suffering from too-high action on my acoustics, but...

There's got to be some strings out there that are softer, more flexible, less tense, etc. than these D'Addarios.

Any suggestions?

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum - I looked at the effects/strings/etc. forum lower down and it seemed primarily electric-focused.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Greg
I use Heritage Series Newtone Strings 12-51s . They are a low tension string . They pull evenly across the neck for a total of 131lbs in standard tuning . 22lbs on every string except the G string ( no jokes please ) which pulls at 21lbs . I used to use Newton Master Class 12-54s ( not a low tension string ) , but good as well . I wanted to see if the low tension strings were more comfortable since I had read about them and was curious ; Definitely better . I have reasonably low action , and although it isn't like playing an electric , as some of the write ups have claimed , it is definitely better than the regular tension strings . My nut width is 1 13/16ths and I had more trouble getting a clean grand barre with the Master Class strings than I do with the Heritage strings . No difference in sound , and I can play longer without feeling the stress on my finger tips . I buy from the Twelfth Fret in Toronto . If you buy ten at a time you get a 10% discount . They are just under 10 bucks a set . I tried DR's version of a low tension string and much prefer Newtone's strings .
Hope this helps .
Cheers , Bryan


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If your instrument suffers from a poor setup it is not going to be a joy to play, regardless of string brand and guage.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I have the same set on my acoustic right now and the feeling is mutual,been hearing how some players at AGF like them,not me.I was thinking it was because of the high action that it felt they were digging into my fingers too.I don't order strings often so I'll grin and bare it until they wear out.They're not the worst sounding strings I've played.
One thing i noticed though,the action was the same when i had my old set of Everly sessions on it and i didn't have any pain while playing,pretty comfortable actually.Maybe it's the strings' winding/alloy that is giving them sharp edges in the wound strings.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Really? I use D'Addario EJ16 (light, 12-53) on most of my acoustics quite happily. Love them. Maybe double check your set-up and string up with EJ15 (extra light, 10-47), or EJ83M (11-45).

DAddarioFretted Strings » Acoustic Strings

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

I prefer the D'Addarrio Extra Lights myself. The 12's killed my fingers for some reason (low action/good set up as well). I switched back to the Extra Lights but I am going to try the 11's and see how they feel the next time I need to change my strings. I will put 11's on my Art & Lutherie AMI soon, then tune down half a step so the strings have a bit of play. For some reason I like my parlor tuned down half a step even with the Extra Lights. My friend tried my AMI last night for the first time (he plays a Norman Folk) and he loved it, he loved it being tuned down half a step, and the sound it made.

My other 2 acoustics which are a Seagull 12string, and Norman B-18 are in standard tuning. (Extra Lights)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Silk & Steel strings are another option.

Tune down a half step. 

Capo at fret one to optimize the open position action, assuming the saddle height is good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Really? I use D'Addario EJ16 (light, 12-53) on most of my acoustics quite happily. Love them.


yeah- i like the EJ16's as well



> Tune down a half step.


maybe this is why- im always either down a full or half step, or in an open tuning


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

fraser said:


> yeah- i like the EJ16's as well
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this is why- im always either down a full or half step, or in an open tuning


Generally I gauge up to tune down. Mediums for a semitone low, heavies (or custom sets) for the baritone, though usually I'll use lights for open G or open D.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been using Newtone or John Pearse PB for a while. I just bought some Curt Magnan coated strings, but haven't tried them yet.

I don't play acoustic very often, so it's always a little harder on my fingers than my electrics, but I wouldn't want to go lighter than .012-.053 or so.

Edit: As Ronmac says, you may just need a better setup. If the action is too high, it will not be fun to play. I can't see changing strings fixing your problem.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Tuning down a whole step makes it much more comfortable, but it doesn't sound right. Intonation is off in that tuning, and the strings are flopping around. I know I've got some work to do on the setup, but I think the tension is what's throwing me off. Low action slinky 9's on my strat vs these D'Addario's is just night and day, and not in a good way.

According to the package, the D'Addario's are pulling 30 lbs on some strings; mid 20's on some others. I'll look into those low tension Newtone's, but they seem rather pricey. Any other options in that direction?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

As Mooh said you can try silk and steel.You will lose volume with them though.If you're jamming with other acoustic players unplugged they may not work for you.If you play for yourself loosing some volume might bother you but what do i know,I'm not you  
If you are performing with silk and steels with a decent pickup thats another story,it won't effect the pickup's volume,depending on the pickup.
How long have you been playing acoustic?Did you just start playing acoustic guitar recently?It may be simply that your calluses still need some work.If you're using 9's on an electric and not been playing acoustic for that long i can see why you are having trouble with 11-53's.
I remember when i started on acoustic wanting to mix it up and getting tired of my electric it was almost like learning all over again,in the sense that my calluses werent as developed as i thought.I stuck with mediums and their no problem now.If you give it some time you will get used to it.
Mooh
I think it might be an issue with my action after all.it is a little high.Probably not the string's fault.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I do setups all the time where (1) the guitar starts with nut slots that are way too high, (2) saddle height is high, (3) neck relief is too severe or too flat, (3) saddle isn't properly compensated, (4) bridge is tipped due to top plate warpage, (5) neck needs resetting or tightening, (6) frets are improperly dressed/leveled, or (7) any combination thereof that affects action and intonation.

Luckily, there are good setup folks around, and good resources for the handy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

I use Martin SP's light's 12's I think. Sounds like you've been babied a little by the 9's I played those for a while and I just loved the tone more on the 10's and 11's. I would say just build up your callousses. also your setup could be compuonding the problem.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ronmac said:


> If your instrument suffers from a poor setup it is not going to be a joy to play, regardless of string brand and guage.


I would definitely agree that the setup is more important, and that is something that should be checked first.

I still wouldn't dissuade the OP from trying different strings though (And I'm not saying anybody else is, I'm just clarifying that the two aren't necessarily mutually exclusive.)

If the guitar needs a proper setup, then yes changing strings won't help--but it could be setup properly, and it really is the strings that is causing the problem.

I've had times where I changed to a different type of string and found they made a world of difference in how my guitar felt to play.

So first--check the setup-if you don't know how to do this--get it to someone who does.
Second-whether it needs a set up or not--after the setup feel free to try different strings--although be aware if you change string gauges that could affect the set up-primarily the intonation.

As for strings?
If you can find Admas phosphor Bronze--try them--well worth it--great sounding strings, and I love the way they feel.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't say enough about DR coated strings for acoustic. I use 12s and they feel and sound really nice.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't help wondering what strings are on all the Art & Lutherie guitars I've played in the shops. Those feel great.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> I can't help wondering what strings are on all the Art & Lutherie guitars I've played in the shops. Those feel great.


Godin Strings

Oddly enough, it's the same as on Simon & Patricks, and the other steel string acoustic brands.
The other Godin brands also have their own special strings.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Godin strings are made by D'Addario, according to a guy at L&M, and they certainly feel like it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Godin strings are made by D'Addario, according to a guy at L&M, and they certainly feel like it.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry. They match the D'Addarios exactly - sizes, "enviro-firendly" packaging, etc.

Maybe the trick is to let a bunch of strangers spend their Saturdays playing Smoke on the Water on my guitar for six or eight months to "break it in". ; )


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. They match the D'Addarios exactly - sizes, "enviro-firendly" packaging, etc.
> 
> Maybe the trick is to let a bunch of strangers spend their Saturdays playing Smoke on the Water on my guitar for six or eight months to "break it in". ; )


Well, if I'm in the neighbourhood, I'll drop in.

D'Addario made eh?


----------

